
Ask HN: Go-to app building stack today? - tdrgabi
I haven&#x27;t written an app for many years. If you wanted to make one, let&#x27;s say something simple, how would you make it? Is there &quot;the way&quot; to make an android&#x2F;ios app, write once, deploy on both?
======
Memosyne
Try [https://flutter.io/](https://flutter.io/)

~~~
tdrgabi
Thank you. Will do

